# abortion while nursing



## marchmom19 (Jan 21, 2002)

Hi there

I didnt know where to put this topic. Unfortunately I have found out that I am expecting and due to my health I dont think I can continue with this pregnancy. Lots of stress in my life at the moment, my diabetes nbrs were running a bit high (so not safe start for embryo). I had two former pregnancies and worked hard to keep my nbrs in safe range and had wonderful birthing experience despite hard pregnancies. Had water birth with second child.









Hubby and I agreed two children was enough. Especially all I had gone through. We were still discussing which contraceptive to use and I hadnt had my menses back (but knew that it was possible to concieve before). We tried to be careful but some moments got a bit carried away.









I have been going to acupuncture to try to naturally induce a miscarriage. Its not working.







Did have some cramping. I am scheduled to go for medical abortion next week...I read that the drug they administer is not good while nursing (I am still nursing my 15 months old). The clinical abortion uses anesthetic and one can nurse 12 hours after that.

I was hoping to avoid the medical route, same with giving birth. It will be my last choice...but I want to ensure its safe for me and my child. Can anyone give me their personal experiences. You can email me if you dont wish to share on the board. THanks.

a very stressed out person...who hates to have to go thru this.

thanks for your support and feedback...I appreciate it


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Hey,

I just wanted to tell you that I had an abortion w/o any drugs. It wasn't comfortable, to say the least, but it was over in surprisingly little time. That is one option for you.

Sorry that you're going throug this - tough spot.

If that is what you decide, you'll need lots of help for about a week after.


----------



## curlygrrl (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't have any specific advice but wanted to send ((hugs)) I know your situation may be unusual but have you asked if any meds that won't interfere with nursing can be used?

I hope everything works out for the best!

Tamara


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

I don't have any advice, I just wanted to offer a few words of support. I'm sure this is a hard time for you, and I hope that you get through this okay.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm sorry, mama. I don't have any personal experience but wanted to post these links about anesthesia and breastfeeding:

http://www.kellymom.com/health/illness/mom-surgery.html

http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/sedation.html

http://www.kellymom.com/health/illness/dentalwork.html (has info on local anesthesia)

Many (if not most) docs are unaware of the compatibility of many drugs with breastfeeding, so it would be a good idea to read through these links, maybe print some info out and take it to your doctor so you can figure out the best anesthetic for what you need that's compatible with a quick resumption of breastfeeding.


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

to you.

You may want to look into the chemical abortion. They do give methotrexate, which is class X, but it's an injection and it may not last too long in your milk.

I hope you do well through this difficult time.


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

How far along are you?I had an abortion at around 6 weeks and no drugs were used.They dilated me with a couple of little stick like things and then used a little clicking machine that sucks the embryo out.I didn't feel anything and felt crampy afterwards but nothing more then a period.If you aren't far along you can opt to do this without meds.Good luck~


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

i'm really not sure. i have a friend who had one preformed at about 6 weeks, and she did it with no drugs, and was able to resume nursing right afterwords; her dd was about the same age as your baby. i wish i had something a little more helpful to add. you have my love in this tough time. hope it goes well and you have a speedy recovery. (((hugs))))


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

No words, just a







for a mom in a difficult place. Be well.


----------



## marchmom19 (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanks everyone for your support.

I been doing acupuncture all week this week. To no avail.







Drinking some terribly herbal tea at moment.









Clinic called me today and said since I am only 6 weeks along that they wont do the clinical method but the medical method (injecting me with methroextrate...used for those who have arthritis). That one is listed as one of the ones that not good to breastfeed with. The anesthetics said can nurse after 12 hours.

Curious those who mentioned they had suction done with no meds... is that the same as the clinic method? How can I ask for that method earlier? As they told me today that since I was early stage they would recommend the other one.

My sis suggests I pump my milk this week and then we have something to offer my son if needed ( not sure if he will take my bm in bottle). He eats heartily and drinks other things... just the comfort parts will be hard. He is also teething heavily now too...the big molars...8 teeth all coming in at once!

(link here shows about which meds to take or not)
http://www.askdrsears.com/html/2/T028500.asp

thanks again everyone for sharing.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Marchmom19, no personal experience, but I wanted to offer a bunch of support. What a horrible position to be in.

I _think_ "medical" means taking an abortifacent drug, like RU487 to cause your body to terminate and expel the matter, and "surgical" means suction or D & X (analogous to a D & C) to remove it vaginanally. From what I've read, medical is a bit chancier: i.e., you have to wait a bit to see if it worked, and it's effective but not 100%; the plus side is that you don't have the invasiveness of a procedure. Not sure about a comparison between the side effects, but I bet Planned Parenthood's web site would have a lot more detail. Oh, and on the vocabulary, I'm really not sure what "clinical" means the ways it's being used in this thread.

There's a mama who posts here who I think works for a clinic. I'll see if maybe she wants to PM you or post here.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I think many doctors don't perform the suction procedure until about eight weeks. If you feel comfortable waiting until then, you would just be (most likely) dealing with a local (cervical) anasthetic. Hugs.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm so sad you're going through this.







Have you tried all the herbal options?


----------



## marchmom19 (Jan 21, 2002)

been focusing mainly on the acupuncture and the herbal drink that I get with that. Have read about the other herbal remedies but they mainly work for under 6 weeks (I only found out last week).

thanks again everyone for your support. I wish I wasnt pregnant at all and didnt have to go thru all this.









Got to think of a better contraceptive method.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Your care provider should be able to discuss options with you in combination with the abortion. For instance, an IUD can be inserted at the same time, or you could do a diaphram fitting at your follow up appointment. I'd try to look into it with them if only to save money on another appointment


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

SInce this is a real health issue for you, would dh be willing to get a Vasectomy?


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I hate to be the only one to ask this. *dons fireproof suit* Have you at least looked into adoption? You said that you and your dh agreed on two children, but there are loads of couples out there who can't have children who would give your baby a good home.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

The OP has already explained that she has health issues and cannot continue a pregnancy. She also feels that her condition would have most likely had ill effects on the embryo already as well.

______________________________________

How is it going Mama?


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

Ditto. The OP already said that it was more than just not "wanting" more than 2 children, it's a real health issue to herself and to the embryo if she carries on with the pregnancy. She's doing what she feels is right for her and her family. She is already under a lot of stress and I'm certain that she doesn't want to come here and feel flamed for making such a tough decision.








: I hope you come up with a solution.


----------



## Jentle (Feb 19, 2004)

Just wanted to offer a







....


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

I had a blighted ovum almost 2 years ago and did not miscarry on my own. I had what the OB called a D&E (dilation & extraction) at 9w. She only used lidocaine (sp?) as a local anesthetic injected around the cervix. She then dialated and used a hand operated suctioning device. I was seriously considering the misopristol (the uterine contractor component of RU486), but opted for the D&E. I did NOT want to go under general anesthesia.

I know this isn't the same situation, but I hope that info helps.


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

What an awful situation. Peace be with you


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

I didn't read all the threads so I don't know if this was already offered but maybe you can find a midwife who performs menstrual extractions. This can be done before 8 weeks I believe.


----------

